

New Internet Explorer 8 accelerates browsing - transburgh
http://venturebeat.com/2009/01/26/latest-release-of-internet-explorer-8-accelerates-browsing/

======
run4yourlives
From that article, all I can gather is that it accelerates lock-in.

